# SWEET FIRE PICKLES  ***PICTURES UPLOADED***



## Hawging It (Feb 13, 2019)

This is a pickle recipe that I have done for years. It will also work with a gallon of sliced pickled jalapenos. It is outstanding and extremely easy. ***** Today I found 1/2 gallon of pickles and 1/2 gallon of jalapenos. CUT THE BELOW RECIPE IN HALF***  Flip them upside down after 1 day in the fridge. Day 2 flip them back upright. continue this every day for a week or two. The longer in the mixture the better they are. *

*SWEET FIRE PICKLES*

1 gallon of hamburger dill chips

6 cups of sugar

1 large onion (chopped or sliced) your preference

1 tablespoon of red pepper

1 tablespoon of hot sauce

4 cloves of garlic (chopped)

Drain all juice from the gallon of dill chips. Then pour the sugar and all remaining items over the pickles. Flip the gallon jar upside down then back upright several times to mix up the mixture. Place in the refrigerator.  The next day, flip the jar upside down. The next day flip it back upright. Repeat this process for several days. According to your taste, you can add more red pepper for hotter pickles.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 13, 2019)

Hrm, I could invest about 8 bucks to do this. I might dump a can of jalapenos in with it..


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 13, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Hrm, I could invest about 8 bucks to do this. I might dump a can of jalapenos in with it..


That should work. Never dumped in jalapenos


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 13, 2019)

I do something similar here....we call 'em cajun pickles....


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 13, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> I do something similar here....we call 'em cajun pickles....


Cool! I love em.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 13, 2019)

Sounds Great!
But Man! Do you have any idea how long a *gallon* of Pickle Chips would last around here?
About 1/10th as long as hot pickle chips would. Nobody be me would eat the hot ones.
But Mama would sure be hot seeing a jar taking up real estate in the fridge. 

Maybe if I reduce it to say a quart, then hide it in my "curing fridge".


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 13, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> Sounds Great!
> But Man! Do you have any idea how long a *gallon* of Pickle Chips would last around here?
> About 1/10th as long as hot pickle chips would. Nobody be me would eat the hot ones.
> But Mama would sure be hot seeing a jar taking up real estate in the fridge.
> ...


Well, actually after all the original dill juice is drained and your ingredients are added back it's only bout 1/2 gallon of sweet fire pickles. Once they sit for awhile and I am happy with the taste then I change over to pint jars. Keep em refrigerated though.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm currently out of my sweet fire pickles. Probably going to make a batch this weekend. I will post step by step pics if I decide to make a batch.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 13, 2019)

The longer they sit in the fridge the better they get.


----------



## chew2475 (Feb 13, 2019)

Stumbled upon a recipe for these this past summer and they are my new addiction.  I add the jalapeños to the pickles and they are great on so many things.



Hawging It said:


> This is a pickle recipe that I have done for years. It will also work with a gallon of sliced pickled jalapenos. It is outstanding and extremely easy.
> 
> *SWEET FIRE PICKLES*
> 
> ...


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 13, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> I'm currently out of my sweet fire pickles. Probably going to make a batch this weekend. I will post step by step pics if I decide to make a batch.



That would be much appreciated!
 Watching...


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 13, 2019)

chew2475 said:


> Stumbled upon a recipe for these this past summer and they are my new addiction.  I add the jalapeños to the pickles and they are great on so many things.


What kinda jalapenos you using, plain ones, or those sweet ones that are already pickled?


----------



## cpanderson (Feb 13, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> Sounds Great!
> But Man! Do you have any idea how long a *gallon* of Pickle Chips would last around here?
> About 1/10th as long as hot pickle chips would. Nobody be me would eat the hot ones.
> But Mama would sure be hot seeing a jar taking up real estate in the fridge.
> ...


So then you would have pickle jars that smell like bacon... to go along with your beers that smell like bacon... I sense a theme here....


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 13, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> That would be much appreciated!
> Watching...


Heading to Sam's club tomorrow to pick up a gallon of dill's then to my butcher for brisket and some spare ribs. Gonna cut em down to Saint Louis style myself as I always do.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 13, 2019)

cpanderson said:


> So then you would have pickle jars that smell like bacon... to go along with your beers that smell like bacon... I sense a theme here....



It's BACON! Bacon, Bacon, Bacon, Bacon, Bacon!
Apple Wood Smoked... so far. 
I have about 145 years of pellets left, of various types. Now that I discovered making dust out of them and using them, that may be 237 years.
You know, give or take a day of two....


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 14, 2019)

Pics are uploaded. Found half gallon jars of pickles and jalapenos if you try my recipe that I enclosed, you will need to half all the ingredients. The recipe is for 1 gallon.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 14, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Pics are uploaded. Found half gallon jars of pickles and jalapenos if you try my recipe that I enclosed, you will need to half all the ingredients. The recipe is for 1 gallon.



Wait a minute! Wait one darn minute here!
You had me all geared up for a Gallon. I even made a cubic foot of bacon.
Now you halved it?
What am I to do with half a cubic foot of bacon?

I guess I'll go over the Bear's and make some BLT's.
I know he loves bacon.

OK, you pickle myster. 

LOL!  Gotcha.
It all looks good to me. 
But... there's always a but, isn't there?
But why Red Cellophane???


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 14, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> Wait a minute! Wait one darn minute here!
> You had me all geared up for a Gallon. I even made a cubic foot of bacon.
> Now you halved it?
> What am I to do with half a cubic foot of bacon?
> ...


I was shocked! I have not seen the 1/2 gallon jugs before. Had to do it!! The pickles will be extra fiery this time as I forgot to use 1/2 of the cayenne and 1/2 the Crystal hot sauce. I can take the heat though. It won't make that much difference. This batch I added bout tablespoon of red pepper flakes to both.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 14, 2019)

Cajun pickles are good, but since I am not really a fan of pickles, I like candied jalapenos much better.


----------



## chew2475 (Feb 14, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> What kinda jalapenos you using, plain ones, or those sweet ones that are already pickled?



I use the jarred one like these (see pic)


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 14, 2019)

chew2475 said:


> I use the jarred one like these (see pic)


I use the ones like you attached. I let the sugar and other stuff I add work their magic!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 14, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> Sounds Great!
> But Man! Do you have any idea how long a *gallon* of Pickle Chips would last around here?
> About 1/10th as long as hot pickle chips would. Nobody be me would eat the hot ones.
> But Mama would sure be hot seeing a jar taking up real estate in the fridge.
> ...



You need to tell your old lady this little curing fridge she makes you hide in the garage isn’t cutting it! You need to get a full size. Keeps way more beer than an 18 pack plus got room for cheese bacon and pickles.







...minus the bottled water


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 14, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> You need to tell your old lady this little curing fridge she makes you hide in the garage isn’t cutting it! You need to get a full size. Keeps way more beer than an 18 pack plus got room for cheese bacon and pickles.
> 
> View attachment 387994
> 
> ...minus the bottled water


Awesome collection there! PBR gets a big like!!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 14, 2019)

I see mostly beer in that fridge... ;)


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 25, 2019)

Tried the Jalapenos today. Good sweet taste with the onion and garlic notes. I must say, they will light your ass on fire as well. Perfection!!


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 25, 2019)

I tried the jalapenos today. Good sweet flavor with the onion and fresh garlic notes. I must say they were very good and will light your ass up. Perfection!!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 25, 2019)

Looks great Hawging It

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 26, 2019)

Hawging It thanks for the like.

Warren


----------



## Jeff Wright (Feb 26, 2019)

Ok, so gonna try these.  I do have a question.  You said to drain all the liquid.   Then add the ingredients, then flip jar for several days.  In the last photo there is a lot of liquid in there.  Did that just happen naturally over time or did I miss a step of adding more liquid in?  They sound real good.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 26, 2019)

Jeff Wright said:


> Ok, so gonna try these.  I do have a question.  You said to drain all the liquid.   Then add the ingredients, then flip jar for several days.  In the last photo there is a lot of liquid in there.  Did that just happen naturally over time or did I miss a step of adding more liquid in?  They sound real good.


No you did not miss anything. Do not add any liquid. It will occur naturally and very quickly.


----------



## chew2475 (Mar 4, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> This is a pickle recipe that I have done for years. It will also work with a gallon of sliced pickled jalapenos. It is outstanding and extremely easy. ***** Today I found 1/2 gallon of pickles and 1/2 gallon of jalapenos. CUT THE BELOW RECIPE IN HALF***  Flip them upside down after 1 day in the fridge. Day 2 flip them back upright. continue this every day for a week or two. The longer in the mixture the better they are. *
> 
> *SWEET FIRE PICKLES*
> 
> ...



Finally got around to making some of these that your post inspired.  Here is my version:

32oz jar hamburger dill chips
8 oz jar pickled jalapeños
1.5 cups sugar
2 tsp crushed red pepper
few dashes of hot sauce
5 garlic cloves sliced

1.  Drain the pickles but reserve the liquid (Save the jar as well)
2.  Put drained pickles in large bowl
3.  Add in 8oz pickled jalapeños (I used 1/2 of a 16oz jar but just the peppers no liquid)
4.  Add 1.5 cups white sugar
5.  Add in about 2 tsp crushed red pepper
6.  Shake in a few generous shakes of hot sauce
7.  Toss in the sliced garlic
8.  Stir to combine and then cover and let sit for about 2 hours on the counter top (I stir them maybe 4 times in that time span)
9.  After 2 hours the sugar will have extracted a lot of juice form the pickles.
10.  Add the pickle mixture back into the original pickle jar and then pour the liquid that was extracted over top.  If there is not enough liquid to cover the pickles then add enough of the reserved pickle juice to do so.  (I did not have to do so today and I usually prefer not to).
11.  Put in the fridge with a large label "DO NOT TOUCH" touch for atleast two weeks.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 30, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> I do something similar here....we call 'em cajun pickles....


What your recipe?


----------

